# Are all Wifi wireless charging app. fake?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Are all WiFi wireless charging app fake?

Are there any which really works?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Wifi charging requires hardware and a device compatible with wifi charging Inductive charging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

not sure what you mean by app since no app can charge a phone. If you are talking about apps that helps with the power usage. Most do work. They will turn stuff off that is not being used to preserve power. I use one call battery doctor.

If you are talking about wireless charging, then they do work. Might be a bit slower, but it works. I have been using koolpad wireless charging system since last year for my note 3. Extremely convenient.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The apps don't work unless you have the correct hardware and device, IE you cannot use diddly on an older phone it must have the ability.


----------

